# No 192Khz with Realtek ALC261



## suadonline (Jan 8, 2022)

Hi all,

I've a problem with a HP Pro 6000







In the manual it says that the audio is sampling from 8 khz - 192 khz, but the maximal sample i get in Windows 7 with latest drivers it is 96Khz.




When i google on the ALC261, Realtek said it can handle 192khz, but i dont get the option in the Audio panel of Windows.
In the Realtek Config neither.

If it's technically posibble the Realtek software has the wrong max samplerate, how can i change the software or fooling the software?
Has anyone tips maybe?

Kind regards,
Henri


----------



## Regeneration (Jan 8, 2022)

Google Search found this thread which means you're not the only person that cannot use 192khz with this chip.

You'll need to use a modded driver it appears. Try this one or maybe this one.

What is the reason you want to use 192khz? Most media uses 44khz and changing it won't improve the sound in any way.


----------



## suadonline (Jan 8, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> Google Search found this thread which means you're not the only person that cannot use 192khz with this chip.
> 
> You'll need to use a modded driver it appears. Try this one or maybe this one.
> 
> What is the reason you want to use 192khz? Most media uses 44khz and changing it won't improve the sound in any way.


Yes, i already did, installed the modded and i did what Alan said with that tool.
i need the 192 khz for an RDS signal.


----------



## Regeneration (Jan 8, 2022)

Well, maybe @Alan Finotty can help here. This sounds like a driver issue.

Maybe try an old version of Realtek drivers, from the date this chip was just launched.

Worse case scenario, you can get a cheap discrete sound card rom Amazon like this one.

Make sure to check the software you using for RDS for sound card compatibility... such as this one:



			Stereo Tool 3.10 - Help: Short tutorial: How to create your own sound


----------



## suadonline (Jan 8, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> Well, maybe @Alan Finotty can help here. This sounds like a driver issue.
> 
> Maybe try an old version of Realtek drivers, from the date this chip was just launched.
> 
> ...


I understand that there are another options.. but i want to know why this pc is giving me max 96khz capability when in the manual it says max 192 khz, also the chipset manual.


----------



## Regeneration (Jan 8, 2022)

suadonline said:


> I understand that there are another options.. but i want to know why this pc is giving me max 96khz capability when in the manual it says max 192 khz, also the chipset manual.


Realtek forgot to add it to the ALC261 driver.


----------



## suadonline (Jan 8, 2022)

Yeah, but technically it's possible to get an 192Khz output and i want to know what i have to do.


----------



## qubit (Jan 8, 2022)

You're right to want the PC to work to its rated spec, but I'm afraid you're out of luck on this one as its rated spec is only 96KHz.

Frantically Googling it, I can't find the audio specs on the HP website, nor for the ALC261 on the Realtek website (crap company pulling info). However, I've found the ALC261 spec on the third party website below and guess what? It only goes up to 96KHz, so this looks like a misprint in your manual. You'll just have to buy a separate sound card to get 192KHz.



			ALC261 - REALTEK - IC Chips - Kynix
		


The ALC262 on the Realtek website does 192KHz.

EDIT: here's the product page for a better HP PC, the 8100 and the spec there shows 96KHz too.






						HP COMPAQ 8100 - Manual (Page 23)
					

HP COMPAQ 8100 User Manual • Technical specifications - audio, Quickspecs, Hp compaq 8100 elite series • HP Computers




					www.manualsdir.com


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 8, 2022)

suadonline said:


> I understand that there are another options.. but i want to know why this pc is giving me max 96khz capability when in the manual it says max 192 khz, also the chipset manual.



Because its a HP.... I have a HP laptop that worked with a 300mbps that i had upgraded to. Then HP released a bios update for the laptop and the same wifi card only connects at 54g speeds. And its nothing to do with the wifi card as i tested it in other laptops and my dad is using the same networkcard right now and it runs at 300mbps. I had a 150mbps card spare so i put that one in for testing... still locked at 54g.

So believe me when i say "because its a HP" Since the laptop was EoL anyway (HP-DM1-3200SA) i dont think another bios update was ever released to fix the issue so just bought another laptop for £60.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 8, 2022)

I did several tests using the Realtek HDA Driver Test Utility and unfortunately I was not successful in enabling the 192KHz format.
I also have a model identical to the one posted here.


----------



## Ferather (Jan 10, 2022)

You wont be able to bypass programmed chips, its likely the DAC's and-or digital converters are only supporting 96k, else 192k would be there by default.
Another way to put it, is in sample aggregates, for example 8 x192k = 1536 total aggregate samples, 8 x 96k = 768 total aggregate samples.

There will be essentially two reasons 192k will not show, the chips don't support them, not enough aggregates.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 10, 2022)

suadonline said:


> Yeah, but technically it's possible to get an 192Khz output and i want to know what i have to do.


Contact realtek, the board maker


----------



## qubit (Jan 10, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> Contact realtek, the board maker


eidy, the sound chip just doesn't support 192KHz. Check out my reply in post 8.


----------



## Ferather (Jan 11, 2022)

To be honest I wouldn't worry about it, as long as the device can do 24bit 48k (HD), you are good to go, you will be surprised to see how many headphones are still 16bit 44k (SD).
Most lossless formats don't usually go above 24bit 48k, generally the standard across the board is 24bit 48k, even with top companies such as DTS and Dolby.

In short, even if you set the device to 96k, and then decoded DTS-HD MA or TrueHD to PCM, it will likely only be 48k input anyhow.

--

32 channels @ 48k = 1536 total sample aggregate, the same as 8 x 192k, its the white elephant HDMI 2+ spec. I know only one interface than can do much more.


----------



## erpguy53 (Jan 28, 2022)

qubit said:


> eidy, the sound chip just doesn't support 192KHz. Check out my reply in post 8.



well said

ALC261 is a "primitive" audio chipset along with ALC880 & ALC861 (right around the time when the HD audio standard first came out in 2004/2005)


----------



## erpguy53 (Feb 5, 2022)

forgot to mention last time, ALC261 and ALC861 support up to 96khz sample rate so it does NOT matter whether using modded or non-modded Realtek audio drivers - the 192khz option is never available for these "primitive" 1st gen realtek hda devices.
I know because I used to have an old Intel motherboard (I think it was a D101GGC model) which had an onboard Realtek ALC861 audio chip and installing *any driver* only provides up to 96Khz sample rate in the Default Format setting in the Realtek HD Audio manager app

those ALC261 and ALC861 chipsets are weak.  on the other hand, maybe ALC880 might support 192khz as noted in this specs doc




eidairaman1 said:


> Contact realtek, the board maker




eh, contacting or emailing realtek from this page is sometimes playing a game of roulette - you might get a response from them or you may not get any reply from them at all


----------



## Ferather (Feb 5, 2022)

General rule of thumb, check the Realtek ALC is 'common', and no older than 2008. Google: ALC XXX-X Datasheet, for example ALC 889 Datasheet.

 

Ideally for modding and APO's (APO's are things like Dolby-DTS-Nahimic-Other) purposes, you don't want the USB ones.


----------

